

Based on Arduino device breaks Masterlock for few seconds - evsamsonov
http://pagego.net/zc2mtqyodmyn

======
th0br0
The original link is at:
[http://samy.pl/combobreaker/](http://samy.pl/combobreaker/)

------
watmough
A full explanation of the 3 vulnerabilities he's found is at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkolWO6pAL8&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkolWO6pAL8&feature=youtu.be)

------
danatkinson
It only lasts for a few seconds? What happens afterwards?

